
Mark Cuban Changes His Mind - 6stringmerc
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-america-divided/mark-cuban/
======
brianjking
Thank god, Cuban is a smart guy and it would be unfortunate to see him support
such blatant ignorance.

